# Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort    March 1-8   $500. obo



## Jennie (Feb 14, 2014)

Week 9, March 1-8 (Saturday to Saturday) 
12th floor, awesome ocean view
Studio unit, sleeps up to 2 people.

Price $500. o/b/o

Spend a winter week at one of the nicest timeshares in southeast Florida! 
It was totally renovated a few years ago. There is free wi-fi Internet access in each unit (using your own computer or device)and two desktop computers and printers in the lobby--free guest use 24/7.

It has a king size bed, night tables, a dining table and two chairs, closet, and a full bathroom.

The mini kitchen has a microwave oven, blender toaster, electric stove top, under the counter refrigerator, ample pots, pans, dishes, utensils. and cleaning supplies.

The resort is one block from the world-famous Ft. Lauderdale beach, next door to the historic Bonnet House, across the road from Birch State Park, and a short walk to the water taxi stop: http://www.watertaxi.com/WaterTaxiHome/WTHome.Asp

If you have a car, there is free self-parking for one car at the resort. You could also manage without a car since there is reasonably priced shuttle service to and from the airport, plus taxi and public bus service.

The resort has an outdoor swimming pool with sun deck and hot tub, an exercise room, laundry room, and family friendly activities.

The knowledgeable staff can assist you in planning and booking trips and tours to many area attractions.

You will be within walking distance of many restaurants and shops, including a Publix Supermarket, CVS Pharmacy, and the upscale Galleria mall.

The Swap Shop, which is one of the largest flea markets in the world, is a few miles west, accessible via car, taxi, or bus. The Sawgrass Mills, a huge outlet mall, is further west.


----------



## shalomy (Feb 14, 2014)

I might be interested. Can you send me more info? Full name resort, so I can find some pictures. I don't know which resort. There are more in Ft. Lauderdale. Thank you.


----------



## Jennie (Feb 16, 2014)

It is the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort at 909 Breakers Ave. in Ft. Lauderdale, one block from A1A, (going north) and Sunrise Boulevard which is a major east-west road. Many TUG members own units here. We own six weeks but cannot go this year because we are caring for our 97 year old mother who cannot travel anymore.  

Here's a link to one of many websites that have pictures and rate information:
http://www.flbeachresort.com/GetRen...ckin_date=02/16/2014&checkout_date=02/16/2014

You will see that the rate charged by the resort for a studio unit from 
March 1-8 (7 nights) is $154. per night plus tax AND it is totally sold out for these dates.

And here's another website with pictures and many positive reviews
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ale_Beach_Resort-Fort_Lauderdale_Florida.html

You could stay across the street at the new upscale B Hotel for $418. per night plus tax.


----------



## tandt (Feb 17, 2014)

*ft lauderdale unit*

i am interested please email me back asap or call me 519-894-5677 
or i can call you
thankyou
Trisha Hildebrand


----------

